# would this hairstyle suit me?



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

hey everyone! 
ive just started learning to drive and im hoping to go back to being an air hostess in a few months for virgin atlantic. 
anyway i absolutely hate hate hate having my hair tied back so im considering getting my hair cut into a bob (a modern graduated one) so that i wont have to tie it back at work. but im really unsure as to whether it would suit me or not, i havent got much of a chin and im quite tall (5ft 8in) so im worried itd look stupid. ive never had short hair before so i dont know whether to go for it or not. what do you think? i was also thinking of getting some chesnut/caramel highlights for a change but again, ive never died my hair and am worried it would look streaky because ive got dark brown hair. 

here are some photos of me:











and here are some photos of the kind of thing that i was thinking of getting but perhaps a little longer:






but im worried it might look crap like this:






thanks in advance!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

honestly, i think you could pull it off well
and as for highlights it wouldnt look streaky if you get 2-3 different colours to make it look natural


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it would look cute, esp. if you did it like the eva longoria photo you posted. I think I would do it a little bit longer though, if possible.
You know what else I think would be cute, idk if you have seen the real world, but Kim's short hairstlye would look cute on you. I can try to find a photo if you have not seen it.

And as for highlights, I think it would look great! If you are worried about streaky highlights, tell your stylist you want "subtle highlights" that blend in with your hair. I have super dark hair and whenever I get highlights and request that they come out great!


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

the airline says that if you have your hair down it musnt touch the collar of your blouse so id have it as long as i could. im just worried it would look hideous. 
im deff going to google kim from the real world for pics
thanks for your advice girls x


----------



## Girl about town (Jul 3, 2008)

I think you would look fab with a bob like poshs xx


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 3, 2008)

You would look great with that hairstyle.  Just take a picture with you, so they give you what you want


----------



## greentwig (Jul 3, 2008)

Well yeah i'm bored...
And here's my very quick "You w/ that hair" lol
Hope you like =D






I think it would be really cute on you


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_Well yeah i'm bored...
And here's my very quick "You w/ that hair" lol
Hope you like =D






I think it would be really cute on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahah omg!!! how funny, thanks!!


----------



## greentwig (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_hahah omg!!! how funny, thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL No problem, I didnt take the time to rotate your face to the right position, but I like the hair cut on "YOU" Hehe!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jul 3, 2008)

I think this would be a good look on you. remember that your part should go just above the highest peak of your eyebrow haha. I'm a huge fan of this haircut and I'm thinking i just might get it done again. I had it before and i LOVED the way it grew out but that's just me haha.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it would look gorgeous on you, I used to have my hair like this and I loved it.


----------



## keirii (Jul 3, 2008)

Like everyone else, I think it would look adorable on you.  I love your color now, but if you want a change, I'm sure the new color would be pretty (though takes a lot of maintenance, right?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you thought of getting side-bangs?  I don't know..


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 4, 2008)

I think it would look really cute! you have the face shape that can pull it off very well


----------

